# 2002 altima 2.5s misfire problem



## bowhunter723 (Jan 26, 2009)

I keep getting a P0302 code. i just replaced the spark plugs and swapped the #2 and #4 coil packs to see if the problem would follow. I didn't. Still getting the #2 misfire code. Weird thing is you cant even tell the thing is misfiring. nice and smooth through out the rpm's. Any help. Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's possible that the fuel injector may be dirty. Run some good injection cleaner, like BG products 44K, Techron or Redline SL-1, through the system; Give the cleaner about a week or two to do it's job.


----------

